# Xena and Stack



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Got a couple pictures of Stack this morning on our AM walk.

































This one I fancied up  *SNICKER*









Then grabbed some of Xener Neaner playing in the living room.
I see my toys on U desk.








Faith giving dirty looks. Her and Bee are in heat and not allowed in the livingroom right now.








I am totally gonna bite your foot if you don't move it.








Oh crap! I can't run on this floor!
























Rawrar















*​


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look good Holly!!! I love the one of Xena almost falling over on the slippery floor LMAO!! She is so cute!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can see his ribs! lol

The Xena pics are cute. I love the Rawrar.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> I can see his ribs! lol


Of course silly  How else would I know how many he has? *snicker*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Stack looks extremely impressive how tall is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

19 1/2 inches. 60lbs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> 19 1/2 inches. 60lbs


that's impressive, he looks so much bigger. I think he has a very similar build to Bernie I can only hope to get Bernie looking that good and lean.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He tends to look larger when he is alone.

Him with Bee









Him with Little Xena ( course Xena makes everyone look big lol)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Xena looks like a little trouble maker lol he looks huge in either pic though lol Does he have the wide front or is it only on that last pic you showed that he is about to take off? Bernie's chest is narrow.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No hes not actually very wide. I do think he needed more chest and head to proportion his body, but he tends to stand wide regardless. 

The one with Bee his elbows are out so he looks extra wide.

2 of the pictures in the first post of him shows his actual chest.

I don't think he looks that big next to them, but I guess thats because I know how small they are lol.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Stack is the man!! He's got a great look!! I'm in love!
Send him to me asap!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Honestly speaking maybe to us our dogs are small lol I think he is very proportionate but then again I am sure you see something different since he is yours and I am only looking at a photograph. He has nevada blood right?


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Great pics!! I love the "rawraw" one hehe!


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stack IS amazing, but every time I see Xena's name in a post title I nearly hurt myself trying to click it as fast as I can! I absolutely love that girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Honestly speaking maybe to us our dogs are small lol I think he is very proportionate but then again I am sure you see something different since he is yours and I am only looking at a photograph. He has nevada blood right?


Yep. Viewing Pedigree Details for TLC'S CA STACK HOUSE OF F.P - Bully Breed Resource
Lar-San, Chaos, Gaff, Nevada......

Stack is Def not small lol. Hes a thick guy ( just not as much as he looks in some pics lol), but thats why him and Mae worked for me. They balanced out to make a very nice sized litter not overdone, but more bone than Mae.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've seen him in person. He's not very big like huge, but not small. Although his chest looks big cause he stands like a dork most of the time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. I love the pic of Xena with her little tongue out soooo cute


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

awesome looking dogs!

i'm loving stack, it looks like him and harold are cousins! (kinda distant )


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> Although his chest looks big cause he stands like a dork most of the time.


Yes he does lol... A couple of the shots I got today I didn't post because he was standing so dumb he feet looked like they where dislocated at the ankles lmao. Most of my dog like to stand dumb. Faith keeps her head lowered lookin all bulldogge every time I try to picture her, so she looks like she has no neck lol..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i love stack, the pic of him and bee is one nof my all time favs, and xena rawer is to freakin cute


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely some of my fave lite colored dogs.Normally I dig on dark dogs,but your lite dogs tend to bring me over


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics. Stack is a handsome boy! And Xena looks beautiful and fun, as always.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I absolutely love the pic of Stack and Bee together!! And I love lil Xena too! Great pix Holly and thank you, as always, for sharing. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How tall is Xena? She always seems so lean and rangy to me.  I love that pic of her slipping and sliding on the floor. I can't tell you how many times Kane has worked himself into a lather trying to get traction on our linoleum to get outside to play. 

Stack is mucho gorgeous, too! I absolutely love his coloring. You say he's 60lbs though ... how old is he? Kane broke 50lbs their last visit about a month ago ...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I love stack he's beautiful... You other dogs are adorable too... I love xenas color


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> How tall is Xena? She always seems so lean and rangy to me.  I love that pic of her slipping and sliding on the floor. I can't tell you how many times Kane has worked himself into a lather trying to get traction on our linoleum to get outside to play.
> 
> Stack is mucho gorgeous, too! I absolutely love his coloring. You say he's 60lbs though ... how old is he? Kane broke 50lbs their last visit about a month ago ...


Stack is 7 years old

Xena is lean and rangy she is out of game bred lines. She is about 15in or so I think. Bee is 16in and she is barely shorter than Bee.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww love me some Stack, gawd he is such a gorgeous guy. And that pic of him and Bee together, love it. And I love Xena's nick name, and her Rawr face  Thanks for sharing


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Xena is growing into such a beautiful little lady!! I'm loving the way she is turning out!


&& I agree with Lone Star, Stack is THE MAN!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i just wanted to pull this thread back from the dead because.... well i know he's gone now Holly but Stack is drop dead gorgeous! im jealous. oh and young Neener is helpin me get amped up for Banshee!

oh and i see carpet in ur house! lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved that dog so much  He is why I got Scorch. I like have a big dork that is sweet as can be. Oh little baby Neener! So precious. Yup I use to have carpet! That was at the house before I bought this property.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP Stack! yeah i like Scorch too! and u should post more of him... and his puppy pics! i gotta say it again cuz its fun, Baby Neener! 

and, ohhhh i just saw carpet. didnt realize it was a different place. lol


----------

